# Indiana Winter 2010



## cincyaviation (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not the organizer, but i realized that it was on the WCA website yet no one had made a thread yet, so i figured i would make one, im definitely gonna go if i can get my friends to go with me, happy cubing? (dont know if thats an acceptable sign off, but oh well)


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 24, 2009)

I might go...

Website:
http://koii.cubingusa.com/indiana/


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2009)

i still don't get this no 5x5 thing. eh o well, as long as i can catch a ride from columbus -> indiana i'm there. (assuming jim's cool with that)


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> i still don't get this no 5x5 thing. eh o well, as long as i can catch a ride from columbus -> indiana i'm there. (assuming jim's
> cool with that)


Fine with me. You can stay overnight if you need. We might be taking Chester there/back also?

Also, no 5x5 = more/different side events


----------



## Carson (Dec 24, 2009)

Facebook event:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=220595212492&index=1


----------



## blah (Dec 24, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > i still don't get this no 5x5 thing. eh o well, as long as i can catch a ride from columbus -> indiana i'm there. (assuming jim's
> ...


How thoughtful of you 



JBCM627 said:


> Also, no 5x5 = more/different side events


Also, no 5x5 = less getting pissed at yourself


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 24, 2009)

blah said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


Well, Shaden mentioned you visiting KY, so he might be taking you to Indiana? Unless that was before Chicago, I can't remember. I'm passing through Dayton to get to both competitions, though, so...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 24, 2009)

I live pretty close and it is that reason and that reason only that I'll probably show up. Heck, I'll even compete. It's only 5 bucks. Then again I get half minute long solves...hmmm


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll be there. Epic mix of events though, I might even have to stop hating sq-1!

Seriously though, I hope it's as fun as Indiana Summer Open/Thankscubing. Great venue+great organization team =WIN

I will force Kellon to come....


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 24, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Seriously though, I hope it's as fun as Indiana Summer Open/Thankscubing. Great venue+great organization team =WIN



You have good taste


----------



## Carson (Dec 24, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously though, I hope it's as fun as Indiana Summer Open/Thankscubing. Great venue+great organization team =WIN
> ...


+1


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 24, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> I might go...
> 
> Website:
> http://koii.cubingusa.com/indiana/


i suppose it might have been smart of me to provide a link, but thats what you're here for


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 24, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I'll be there. Epic mix of events though, I might even have to stop hating sq-1!
> 
> Seriously though, I hope it's as fun as Indiana Summer Open/Thankscubing. Great venue+great organization team =WIN
> 
> I will force Kellon to come....



+5

Thankscubing was awsome, AND my first comp.
hopefully this time round ill be able to bring my Girlfriend


----------



## ham10444 (Dec 28, 2009)

i hope i can learn bld 3x3 by the end of feb, and get under a minute with square-1. right now i average 1:30-1:50


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 28, 2009)

There is about a 10% chance I can go.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 28, 2009)

I might be able to go depending on when Mathcounts Chapter this year is, if there's a chess tournament, or if there is a violin audition on the same day...


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 28, 2009)

I could probably go. That'll make my first comp if I do. I'll see if I can gather some others up to go with me also.


----------



## Carson (Dec 28, 2009)

michaellahti said:


> I could probably go. That'll make my first comp if I do. I'll see if I can gather some others up to go with me also.



It's always nice to see first time competitors show up!!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Carson said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > I could probably go. That'll make my first comp if I do. I'll see if I can gather some others up to go with me also.
> ...



you should xome comps are amazingly fun  this will be my second one but its so far away (time) lol two months is like forever


----------



## Carson (Dec 30, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> hopefully this time round ill be able to bring my Girlfriend



That's a great idea, in fact, bring one for each of us as well!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 31, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there. Epic mix of events though, I might even have to stop hating sq-1!
> ...



+2 

I will help you force Kellon to come


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 1, 2010)

No 7x7.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 1, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> No 7x7.



i know, and i just got one for christmas....


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 1, 2010)

i want to solve a 7x7 just to see if i can


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> i want to solve a 7x7 just to see if i can



You can use gabbasoft or I'm sure someone will bring one to the comp and let you try it out.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 1, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > i want to solve a 7x7 just to see if i can
> ...



well my comp died, 14 trojans.... DNF... (using wii)

and i prefer real cubes idk why


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 3, 2010)

because they are better


----------



## Me (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm planning to go to this one, just need a ride there, it's only a little over an hour away so shouldn't be too hard to get a ride from someone. 
I really like the puzzle line up. no 5x5, meh, I like my current official average for it enough.


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 7, 2010)

Me said:


> I'm planning to go to this one, just need a ride there, it's only a little over an hour away so shouldn't be too hard to get a ride from someone.
> I really like the puzzle line up. no 5x5, meh, I like my current official average for it enough.



Where do you live? I could possibly take you. Lol if you don't mind riding with strangers.


----------



## Me (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey thanks, I'm at Earlham College in Richmond, IN. 
If it's out of your way then don't worry about it.


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry, that is actually out of my way a bit.  Still hope to see you there though!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 7, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> i want to solve a 7x7 just to see if i can


Feel free to use mine!


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 7, 2010)

Me said:


> I'm at Earlham College in Richmond, IN.


Its on my way. I'm already driving a couple other people I think, so one more wouldn't hurt...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 7, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at Earlham College in Richmond, IN.
> ...


unless your car was full then you'd have to tie somebody to the roof and that might hurt a bit...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 10, 2010)

I registered cuz my dad said he would take me, but now he is saying he cant figure it out.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome. First comp FTW. Although assuming my dad isn't going on a business trip...
Any chance of someone going through St. Louis? (I would go to Chicago Open, but...Science Olympiad...)


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, my coach informed me at our practice yesterday that our indoor state qualifying meet for indoor track has been moved to Feb. 27. That means I cannot go then, and I'm not happy, since this was going to be my first comp, and I was real excited for it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 14, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> Well, my coach informed me at our practice yesterday that our indoor state qualifying meet for indoor track has been moved to Feb. 27. That means I cannot go then, and I'm not happy, since this was going to be my first comp, and I was real excited for it.


you should 'fall down' and injure your knee or something ;P


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my coach informed me at our practice yesterday that our indoor *state qualifying meet* for indoor track has been moved to Feb. 27. That means I cannot go then, and I'm not happy, since this was going to be my first comp, and I was real excited for it.
> ...



That means no state then, and that's bad.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 15, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > michaellahti said:
> ...


yes but then you can come to the cube competition and thats good.
[GASP]You should put everything after cubing whats wrong with you [/GASP]


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Indoor state is to track what What National Championships is to Rubik's cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> Indoor state is to track what What National Championships is to Rubik's cube.



I'm sorry to hear you won't be joining us, but I wish you the very best at your track meet! Let us know how you do! Hopefully we'll see you at the next one.


----------



## Carson (Jan 18, 2010)

If anyone is making a v-cube order soon please let me know. I am in need of a v-5, but hate to pay $18 shipping for one cube. I would be happy to split the shipping with anyone making an order soon enough that I could get the cube at the contest.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld, what is your location?

I am definitely going to this, I might even take work off since I work 0730-1530 that day, but it'll be more than worth it for this, it'd also be my first comp 

I average low to mid 30s, usually about 2/5 times under 30. So I know I'll be nothing in this, but I'd like to have at least one competition under my belt.

I'm in Shelbyville, IN, just southeast of Indianapolis. Anybody need any transportation let me know, if I get enough interest I'll for sure take this day off. FYI I'll have my girlfriend with me, but I can fit 3 in the back, especially if whoever sits in the middle is a smaller person.


Edit: Also, what is the deal w/the "logo" that you have to have on a side? I didn't put a logo'd tile on when I retiled recently, and I could always attack it with a sharpie but I really like plain...Are they big stricklers on this?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't go! I'm already going to Chicago open and it's on Saturday. That's bad because I have violin classes on Saturdays from 9:00 to 12:00. I have to miss that day and they take an absent seriously. So since 27th is on a Saturday, I can't go. I wish more competitions are on Sunday.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

It's official, I won't be going. Still going to Chicago though.



TheMachanga said:


> I wish more competitions are on Sunday.



There are too many people who do thing on early morning sundays for there to be a good turnout.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I can't go! I'm already going to Chicago open and it's on Saturday. That's bad because I have violin classes on Saturdays from 9:00 to 12:00. I have to miss that day and they take an absent seriously. So since 27th is on a Saturday, I can't go. I wish more competitions are on Sunday.



So, go to the Chicago Open, learn about how competitions are run, and then find yourself a venue that's available on Sundays and run your own competitions.


----------



## Carson (Jan 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Also, what is the deal w/the "logo" that you have to have on a side? I didn't put a logo'd tile on when I retiled recently, and I could always attack it with a sharpie but I really like plain...Are they big stricklers on this?



If you are referring to the WCA about puzzles and logos... it states that you can have *AT MOST* one logo. 0 < 1 so you are safe.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes that's what I was referring to, and thanks for clearing that up. I so read that wrong, but hey, mistakes are made 

Against just saying anybody around the Indianapolis area that might need a ride, I'll be going to this for sure, and would be more than happy to give some people a ride.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> CubesOfTheWorld, what is your location?
> 
> I am definitely going to this, I might even take work off since I work 0730-1530 that day, but it'll be more than worth it for this, it'd also be my first comp
> 
> ...


ooh, i know where shelbyville is, i've been there! too bad your more on my wasy than i am on yours and we have a full van already...


----------



## hatter (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'll be going, but I don't know if I will compete. This will be the first competition I go to.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 1, 2010)

hatter said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be going, but I don't know if I will compete. This will be the first competition I go to.


why would you not compete???!


----------



## hatter (Feb 1, 2010)

ha. I don't know. I'm not very good (36 average) and I'm sure I'd be really nervous. I for sure want to go to watch and see all the people, though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 1, 2010)

hatter said:


> ha. I don't know. I'm not very good (36 average) and I'm sure I'd be really nervous. I for sure want to go to watch and see all the people, though.


lol, hatter look at my WCA profile.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 1, 2010)

hatter said:


> ha. I don't know. I'm not very good (36 average) and I'm sure I'd be really nervous. I for sure want to go to watch and see all the people, though.


i would say averaging 36 is pretty decent, and i will be competing and i average around 30, and it will be my first comp ever...


----------



## hatter (Feb 1, 2010)

well, you guys may very well change my mind. I've been reading the comments and it seems like everyone who goes has a lot of fun.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 1, 2010)

hatter said:


> well, you guys may very well change my mind. I've been reading the comments and it seems like everyone who goes has a lot of fun.



Really in cubing the only competition is yourself =P


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> hatter said:
> 
> 
> > ha. I don't know. I'm not very good (36 average) and I'm sure I'd be really nervous. I for sure want to go to watch and see all the people, though.
> ...


I'm the host, and I can assure you that you will feel okay about your 36 second average. I just recently held a cubing class to teach a bunch of 9 to 13 year olds how to solve the cube here locally in Fishers, and a number of them (and some of their parents) will probably be competing here. They just learned to solve the cube yesterday, so I would imagine none of them will be under a minute. We might have a couple over 3 minutes. So you won't have anything to be ashamed of being at 36 seconds - it will put you well in the pack, quite far from the bottom.

I would be very grateful if you would make my students feel welcome - they're very happy to be able to solve the cube in competition, and they're going to be helping a lot in running the competition. So please don't make them feel bad about their times - they're doing quite well for just having learned to solve the cube. They're going to be a big help to the competition, since they will be judging for a good part of the day, but only competing in 3x3x3. I believe they will be a huge help in making this a good competition.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> So please don't make them feel bad about their times - they're doing quite well for just having learned to solve the cube.



Everyone has to start somewhere.  Congrats for having the patience to teach all of them.


----------



## hatter (Feb 1, 2010)

That is really cool you held a class--I'm not so sure how well that would go over in my town, Plainfield. Did you have other people helping you teach? I'm really impressed!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2010)

hatter said:


> That is really cool you held a class--I'm not so sure how well that would go over in my town, Plainfield. Did you have other people helping you teach? I'm really impressed!



My daughters helped a lot. Marie and Rebecca can both solve a cube in about a minute, so they were able to help me show the algorithms and also help solve cubes to the step we were on, so they could quickly try things out.

Most of the students still need notes now to do the permutation of the last layer, but the majority can get to that point without notes. And if all goes well, by the end of this week most of them will be able to solve it entirely without notes.

We're going to have an unofficial competition among the class members the week before the official one. Then I'll get to see how well they've really learned it. (It will also be a good opportunity for them to practice judging. )

I set up the class by putting out a message to other members in some of the homeschool groups we're part of. We had 8 or 9 families with members who were interested, which made for what was really a perfect-sized class. There were something like 14 kids total, and also 6 or 7 parents. A couple of the younger kids had trouble, and I'm not sure they will come away from the class able to solve the cube on their own, but the majority learned it. And everyone seemed to have fun.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 2, 2010)

Mike, you are the man! There's a workshop called Hoosier Recreation, and I've really thought about teaching the Cube there, but it's just over a weekend so I'm not sure if I'd be able to do that well, especially with such a mixed age group.

cincyaviation - I'd have love to carpooled w/some fellow nerds/cubers, but I'll probably already be up around the Indy Int'l Airport area (my girlfriend's house) if I don't end up taking anybody else with me. So I'm sure unless you leave quite early I'll beat you there 

Hatter - this is also my first competition, my PB is 20.92 and I don't think I've broken 21.xx since, so my PB is quite a wall to reach (but would be awesome if I broke it here!). My average probably isn't 36, but I'm guessing low 30s, I bounce between 22s-35. Some days I don't touch a 30s solve, some days I rarely break it. I think it's how tired I am when I solve  Such as I just did about 8, only 4 of which were sub30.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 7, 2010)

It is confirmed. I will be there. Any guesses for the winner? Dan Cohen... No brainer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It is confirmed. I will be there. Any guesses for the winner? Dan Cohen... No brainer



Chester's faster at 3x3x3. But I do suspect Dan will walk away with first place in more events than any other person there.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

I might actually be going now. Still not confirmed, but Chicago helped.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > It is confirmed. I will be there. Any guesses for the winner? Dan Cohen... No brainer
> ...



I wouldn't say chester is faster. More like I decide to stink horribly in competition. At Indiana I think I will go for better averages, rather then a good single.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 8, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Any guesses for the winner? Dan Cohen... No brainer



I don't know, with my new Haiyan cube I feel like I can do some pretty good averages. Hopefully sub-13! But Chester and Dan are obviously very good too! And who knows what WR's Dan might walk away with! =]


----------



## blah (Feb 8, 2010)

Chester needs more cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Kian (Feb 8, 2010)

blah said:


> Chester needs more cinnamon rolls.



It is a well established fact that eating 3 things from Cinnabon in a month will result in your heart exploding.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 10, 2010)

Kian said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Chester needs more cinnamon rolls.
> ...


it is also known that eating more healthy things than things from cinnabon and/or bacon related products, will make your tastebuds hate you...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 10, 2010)

Kian said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Chester needs more cinnamon rolls.
> ...



Pork > Air.


----------



## Kian (Feb 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I'm certainly not trying to argue for healthy eating. Obviously bacon products aren't even a discussion, they should be consumed as much as possible. I just don't think Cinnabon is worth your imminent death. Bacon is another story entirely, though.



ShadenSmith said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



As we discussed last night when I made my ham and bacon sandwich, I completely agree, Shaden.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, due to a Jazz Festival in Muncie that is compulsory for all members of the North Central Jazz Bands, I cannot attend.  However, this does mean that no one has to scramble my Type C! 
Can Jim/Carson/Shaden please remove me from the competitor list?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 10, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> Unfortunately, due to a Jazz Festival in Muncie that is compulsory for all members of the North Central Jazz Bands, I cannot attend.  However, this does mean that no one has to scramble my Type C!
> Can Jim/Carson/Shaden please remove me from the competitor list?


but but but what ab out c4y core, D:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> Unfortunately, due to a Jazz Festival in Muncie that is compulsory for all members of the North Central Jazz Bands, I cannot attend.  However, this does mean that no one has to scramble my Type C!
> Can Jim/Carson/Shaden please remove me from the competitor list?



I'm sorry to hear that. I removed you. If something comes up and you can make it, please do sign up again - we'll miss having you there.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, due to a Jazz Festival in Muncie that is compulsory for all members of the North Central Jazz Bands, I cannot attend.  However, this does mean that no one has to scramble my Type C!
> ...



or mike could do it...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...



He already did...


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


 thats why i said that, why do i find it odd that Bob Saget is signed up for the comp?


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> thats why i said that, why do i find it odd that Bob Saget is signed up for the comp?


I'll be banning the IP that sent that registration soon.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > thats why i said that, why do i find it odd that Bob Saget is signed up for the comp?
> ...



lol. "Bob Saget" signed up for our Texas competition this past weekend as well. We didn't add him to the registration, but we were never really sure whether or not it was a coincidence or a joke. Now we know for sure.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> lol. "Bob Saget" signed up for our Texas competition this past weekend as well. We didn't add him to the registration, but we were never really sure whether or not it was a coincidence or a joke. Now we know for sure.



He signed up for Chicago too...


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

he couldve picked a better name...


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 11, 2010)

I will be there. Does anyone wanna trade me something for a black stickerless holey megaminx. Also so what if there is no 5x5, there is still a really cool line-up in events. Plus thrawst will be there


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> I will be there. Does anyone wanna trade me something for a black stickerless holey megaminx. Also so what if there is no 5x5, there is still a really cool line-up in events. Plus thrawst will be there


about thrawst so?

but i like the line up.
I wish i was competent enough in any other event, aside from 3x3, to compete.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cubemaster13 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there. Does anyone wanna trade me something for a black stickerless holey megaminx. Also so what if there is no 5x5, there is still a really cool line-up in events. Plus thrawst will be there
> ...


i didn't think there was a limit to how competent you had to be in FMC...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cubemaster13 said:
> ...


well not competent by anyone elses standard besides my own...
I can get a decent move count with roux, around 35, when i know the cmll case. But since M slices count as 2 moves...


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



well at least M2 moves don't count as 4 moves


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


well i could always go for the, most number of moves on record to solve the cube sort of idea. every other turn do an MM' then continue on xD at the end of every alg do MM' (RUR'U')*6 i think i can do this >: D


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...


i need to see this when it happens.... badly


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


lol probablly with the next comp, i dont want to change my stuffs now. But at some point maybe lol


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> well i could always go for the, most number of moves on record to solve the cube sort of idea. every other turn do an MM' then continue on xD at the end of every alg do MM' (RUR'U')*6 i think i can do this >: D



I sincerely hope the judge tosses it out if you do that. Do not be this sort of competitor. We've had this discussion before when others have tried it. It's disrespectful to the judges and organizers that work very hard to bring you competitions. It's not original and it's not funny. If you're going to do FMC please do it to the best of your ability.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...


i find it a shame that mike hughey isn;t competing in regular 3x3...


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > well i could always go for the, most number of moves on record to solve the cube sort of idea. every other turn do an MM' then continue on xD at the end of every alg do MM' (RUR'U')*6 i think i can do this >: D
> ...


maybe he can break the DNF record instead...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > well i could always go for the, most number of moves on record to solve the cube sort of idea. every other turn do an MM' then continue on xD at the end of every alg do MM' (RUR'U')*6 i think i can do this >: D
> ...



>.> it was a joke....


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



OK well good. You'll have to excuse me for not realizing that because it has been done before.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


i still like my idea better


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 11, 2010)

I can go for most moves count easier than that. Why not just do U turns until your finger is so tired it can't move? Then use your left hand, then right hand again since it had a nice rest, etc. I mean you'd be there for hours doing it...definitely the highest move count eh?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I can go for most moves count easier than that. Why not just do U turns until your finger is so tired it can't move? Then use your left hand, then right hand again since it had a nice rest, etc. I mean you'd be there for hours doing it...definitely the highest move count eh?


with a limit of 10 minutes..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > I can go for most moves count easier than that. Why not just do U turns until your finger is so tired it can't move? Then use your left hand, then right hand again since it had a nice rest, etc. I mean you'd be there for hours doing it...definitely the highest move count eh?
> ...


with a limit of 60 minutes...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll probably be selling mini QJ's, Taiyans, and other cubes.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I'll probably be selling mini QJ's, Taiyans, and other cubes.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO SHIPPING COSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I'll probably be selling mini QJ's, Taiyans, and other cubes.



any estimate on prices?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably be selling mini QJ's, Taiyans, and other cubes.
> ...


Yay.


jms_gears1 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably be selling mini QJ's, Taiyans, and other cubes.
> ...


*Probably.*
Estimated prices:
miniQJ's: $11 each
Taiyans: $12 each
Type C's: $12 each
Crazy 2x3x3: $14 each
LanLan 2x2: $8 each
microA(black): $8 each


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



i will be buying a taiyan for sure, how are the micro type A's?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 11, 2010)

They are micro versions of AIII's. Pretty good.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> They are micro versions of AIII's. Pretty good.


cool, i need another mini cube because my mini diansheng lost a center cap


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Do you have any white taiyans?
If so ill buy one and hopefully a type C and i want to try the microA (the only A ive ever played with is the old type A)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 11, 2010)

im gonna be the kid with red curly hair, and i need to borrow a 4x4, so be ready.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > *Probably.*
> ...



Updated.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...



I was going to say "for ten minutes" but didn't want to make myself look stupid,not knowing if FMC was a different time limit since the nature of the challenge, and I was too lazy to look up the rules


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



In FMC, you write the moves down. So it wouldn't be doing U turns until your finger is tired - it would be writing the letter U until the 60 minutes were up. And it would be a horrible thing to judge, so not a good idea.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Well at least you get the idea  It'd be pretty silly to do something like that anyway, I just wanted to throw it out there how easy it would be to get the same move down over and over, and still solve the cube.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...


i believe he was talking about most moves during a regular solve..


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> In FMC, you write the moves down. So it wouldn't be doing U turns until your finger is tired - it would be writing the letter U until the 60 minutes were up. And it would be a horrible thing to judge, *so not a good idea.*



That's MikeHugheyish for "And I will beat you up"


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

Kian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > In FMC, you write the moves down. So it wouldn't be doing U turns until your finger is tired - it would be writing the letter U until the 60 minutes were up. And it would be a horrible thing to judge, *so not a good idea.*
> ...


fixed


----------



## Bryan (Feb 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19060


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



RELEASE THE KRAKEN!


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



pronounced (crack-in) or (kray-kin)???


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



:/ crack-in


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...


thats good to know


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> im gonna be the kid with red curly hair, and i need to borrow a 4x4, so be ready.



nevermind. i will just buy iSpinz's QJ and LL2x2. Im getting tired of the eastsheen 2x2 not cutting corners


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > im gonna be the kid with red curly hair, and i need to borrow a 4x4, so be ready.
> ...


if you want your lanlan to really cut corners it will pop a bit, so be warned


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 13, 2010)

Just wondering, what are you guys doing for hotels, etc.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Just wondering, what are you guys doing for hotels, etc.


im going up there in the morning, and back home at night, no rest for me


----------



## blah (Feb 13, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Just wondering, what are you guys doing for hotels, etc.


Hug Hey Hotel.


----------



## Carson (Feb 13, 2010)

blah said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, what are you guys doing for hotels, etc.
> ...



Yes yes...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Just wondering, what are you guys doing for hotels, etc.



The closest hotel is probably the Hampton Inn at 11575 Commercial Drive, Fishers, Indiana, USA 46038 (less than a mile away). But there are several more just a few miles away.

There's still a little room left on our floor, but it's getting kinda crowded.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, what are you guys doing for hotels, etc.
> ...



how much u chargin these guys for rent mike?  one touch cube per person?
seems like a great business opportunity


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, what are you guys doing for hotels, etc.
> ...



Hush hush...we can all squeeze in. Just let me borrow a drape.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2010)

11 days till i get my taiyan, and i guess i could get a sub 25 avg with it if i had to...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 16, 2010)

How much will lunch be?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if anyone else going will use roux..


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> I wonder if anyone else going will use roux..



I will use fridrich.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 16, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone else going will use roux..
> ...



fo realz or you jus' pullin' my leg?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 16, 2010)

Gears, let me know how it goes!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Gears, let me know how it goes!



Im kinda excited. Im hoping this time my average doesnt reflect how it did last time. My average at the comp was 6 seconds higher than normal >.>

on the other hand now im at around 21-26 second average so a good 10 second drop in what, *counting* 3-4 months isnt that bad right xP


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> How much will lunch be?



Lunch will be $5 per person for pizza and drink.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > How much will lunch be?
> ...



PIZZA say no more im def there xP

i mean i was already coming but now
i mean pizza.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 18, 2010)

so... 10 days, can't wait, i'm making my friend get a sub 38 avg before i will let him come with us, but i'll let him come anyway


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm still barely clinging onto my sub30 avg's  I get plenty of sub 27 solves though, I was trying real hard to get close to 20 though before this comp


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm still barely clinging onto my sub30 avg's  I get plenty of sub 27 solves though, I was trying real hard to get close to 20 though before this comp



i have 8 days to learn 3x3 BLD, lucky me


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 18, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still barely clinging onto my sub30 avg's  I get plenty of sub 27 solves though, I was trying real hard to get close to 20 though before this comp
> ...



Learning BLd is easy, memo and execution is hard.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 18, 2010)

I might buy a type C or a taiyan


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 18, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> I might buy a type C or a taiyan


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 18, 2010)

yo, iSpinz, you gotta see me when you get to the comp. i have to have to have to make sure i buy some cubes from you. Ill be in the MIT sweatshirt


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 18, 2010)

i probably won't buy a taiyan now, but if my friend buys my mini diansheng from me i will buy a micro type A


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 18, 2010)

I've learned BLD, and execution is fine (if you count writing down locations on paper and putting the cube under the table or a blanket or something). It's the memo I'm going to have problems with :/. Although I won't be doing that. I signed up for 2x2 speed, 3x3 speed, magic. I was tempted to do 3x3 OH but it takes forever and my hand usually hurts pretty bad after one or two solves, so I didn't want to subject it to 5 somewhat in a row solves.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> yo, iSpinz, you gotta see me when you get to the comp. i have to have to have to make sure i buy some cubes from you. Ill be in the MIT sweatshirt



Ok.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm. iSpinz, I hope you don't run out of stock before I learn what you look like...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > yo, iSpinz, you gotta see me when you get to the comp. i have to have to have to make sure i buy some cubes from you. Ill be in the MIT sweatshirt
> ...


iSpinz you should walk in and be like 
I
AM
ISPINZ
AND I HAZ YOAR KEWBZ


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 18, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



WUT?!

Anyway, here is a funny story from Chicago Open:

I was looking at peoples cubes and this guy asks another guy"

"Where is "iSpinz"?"

The second guy points to me and replies:

"That kid."

The first guy literally looks over me because I'm so short...:fp


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



you should set up a table selling cubes


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 18, 2010)

> you should set up a table selling cubes



i agree


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2010)

WTF, iSpinz got banned, in like, the last 2 hours


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> WTF, iSpinz got banned, in like, the last 2 hours



And he more than deserved it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > WTF, iSpinz got banned, in like, the last 2 hours
> ...


0.o whatd he do?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


i also would like to know that
EDIT:i foundze out


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 19, 2010)

i would like to know as well


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



whatd he do 0.o


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Im kinda excited. Im hoping this time my average doesnt reflect how it did last time. My average at the comp was 6 seconds higher than normal >.>
> 
> on the other hand now im at around 21-26 second average so a good 10 second drop in what, *counting* 3-4 months isnt that bad right xP



Sounds good. Did you hear that I'm starting Roux again? I'm at about those times too.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im kinda excited. Im hoping this time my average doesnt reflect how it did last time. My average at the comp was 6 seconds higher than normal >.>
> ...


I did hear, also about the vids cant wait.
Also i just got my FII and Ghost hand ^____^ they
are
amazing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Also i just got my FII and Ghost hand ^____^ they
> are
> amazing.



FII = amazing? Cool, I'm planning on ordering one from Popbuying (along with some other things).

Also, the vids may take a while, because they have to get to me from a different provence, and then I have to edit them and so on, but yea. Good luck at the comp.

Also! I just rememberd that I have this really cool fisherman hat that says KangaRoux on it with a cube, and I'll probably wear that to the next (first) comp I go to.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also i just got my FII and Ghost hand ^____^ they
> ...


come to the indiana open xP


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 20, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



I'm back...


----------



## Carson (Feb 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I'm back...


It must have been minor for you to be back so soon. Live and learn...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back...
> ...



I've learned.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


you must be alive too then, can't wait for the comp, just another week, also, a randon question, if you are doing BLD, do you have to bring your own blindfold?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> if you are doing BLD, do you have to bring your own blindfold?



if you are doing BLD at home, you should probably invest the $5 in a blindfold anyway. Its not required you bring your own, but the organizers probably won't have them, so you will have to borrow. In the next week, go to CVS/RiteAid/etc. and just pick up a blindfold.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 20, 2010)

$5 for a blindfold?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > if you are doing BLD, do you have to bring your own blindfold?
> ...


ok, i'm pretty sure i have one in the house, i just have to find it, i was just confused because there was nothing in the regulations but it says here ( http://www.cubingusa.com/cguide4.php ) that the organizer should have them, but i'll dig mine out and bring it, is there a certain kind or something that is has to be?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> $5 for a blindfold?



Sure? I don't see what you're getting at.


----------



## Carson (Feb 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


As long as it's not transparent, it's pretty much whatever you want/have.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


i'm glad i kept that little bag with all the stuff in it that you get on long flights in business class then, there was a little eye cover in there that would be perfect


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 20, 2010)

Dollar store would probably be the cheapest place to find those  I know Wal Mart also has them (but that's probably a given).

8 days to go and I'm still barely getting sub30 averages. I was hoping to be low 20s / possibly get a sub20 at the comp, guess I should have dedicated more time to this, but oh well. I can't complain too bad, it'll be my first comp. I'll probably screw up big time out of nervousness. But we'll see.

Anybody wanna meet up for breakfast before hand at Perkin's or Denny's?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Dollar store would probably be the cheapest place to find those  I know Wal Mart also has them (but that's probably a given).
> 
> 8 days to go and I'm still barely getting sub30 averages. I was hoping to be low 20s / possibly get a sub20 at the comp, guess I should have dedicated more time to this, but oh well. I can't complain too bad, it'll be my first comp. I'll probably screw up big time out of nervousness. But we'll see.
> 
> Anybody wanna meet up for breakfast before hand at Perkin's or Denny's?



well, i would, but i convinced my mom to drive me and 4 friends and i think stopping for brekkie would be a bit hectic, it'll be my first comp to, i'll be doing 6 events, 7 if i can learn blind in a week
EDIT:B4) During the solve 
B4a) "After memorisation the competitor dons the blindfold *(provided by judge). *"
i am pretty sure this means the organizers provide blindfolds


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > the organizers probably won't have them, so you will have to borrow. In the next week, go to CVS/RiteAid/etc. and just pick up a blindfold.
> ...



KOII always has a few blindfolds available at their competitions, but it is still a good idea to have your own. It not only makes things run smoother at the competition, but you can practice solving while using a blindfold at home, so the blindfold won't distract you during a competition.

BYOB. Ha.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm only doing 3 of them. I should have signed up for 3x3 feet, that might be fun, but honestly I think my feet look gross and I don't want to subject anybody to that.

What events are you doing? I'm guessing all the 3x3 events (speed, OH, feet). I'm doing 2x2 speed, 3x3 speed, and magic. I tried convincing my girlfriend to do 3x3 speed, but she feels that since it takes her 2 minutes and something that it's not worth it since so many people will be sub20, much less sub1.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm only doing 3 of them. I should have signed up for 3x3 feet, that might be fun, but honestly I think my feet look gross and I don't want to subject anybody to that.
> 
> What events are you doing? I'm guessing all the 3x3 events (speed, OH, feet). I'm doing 2x2 speed, 3x3 speed, and magic. I tried convincing my girlfriend to do 3x3 speed, but she feels that since it takes her 2 minutes and something that it's not worth it since so many people will be sub20, much less sub1.



i am doing 3x3 speed, 3x3 OH, 2x2 speed, 4x4 speed, FMC, magic, and pyra, yeah, i know thats 7, i counted wrong before, i'll be doing 8 if i do blind


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 20, 2010)

Where do you see pyra in there? I was wishing megaminx was in there, even though I'd have to do some serious practicing, it takes me upwards 10 minutes :/ Nevermind, I just found it in side events DOH!


----------



## Carson (Feb 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Where do you see pyra in there? I was wishing megaminx was in there, even though I'd have to do some serious practicing, it takes me upwards 10 minutes :/ Nevermind, I just found it in side events DOH!



I am excited for pyraminx... haha... <Chicago Flashback>


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 20, 2010)

Will anybody be selling any pyraminxes? I've been wanting one for awhile but I'm going to wait a little bit to buy anymore puzzles, so I can buy quite a few at once and save on shipping.


----------



## Carson (Feb 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Will anybody be selling any pyraminxes? I've been wanting one for awhile but I'm going to wait a little bit to buy anymore puzzles, so I can buy quite a few at once and save on shipping.



Unless it is something they don't carry... just order from popbuying. They have NO shipping fees with standard shipping.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 20, 2010)

I didn't realize that  I'll probably do that


----------



## Bryan (Feb 20, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> KOII always has a few blindfolds available at their competitions



I'm not sure, but I think KOII might use old underwear for their supplied blindfolds.

This may or may not be true, but you have to ask yourself, do you want to risk it? Well, do you punk?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2010)

Bryan said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > KOII always has a few blindfolds available at their competitions
> ...



You really shouldn't have revealed this to the people who used KOII blindfolds in previous competitions. They're probably not...exactly...comfortable...right...now...


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone have white CS 5x5 stickers they want to give/sell me?


----------



## blah (Feb 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> anyone have white CS 5x5 stickers they want to give/sell me?


Am think so.

Edit: Am know so. I'll give you the entire (standard) set because I don't use it. I use weird colors.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

Will anyone be selling those awesome KOII stickers?


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love to come to this competition! I haven't ever competed in a competition... speedcubing isnt that popular here in Alabama lol...


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Will anyone be selling those awesome KOII stickers?



hey cincyavation, I like your signature. good saying lol.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Will anyone be selling those awesome KOII stickers?




. See me at the competition.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Will anyone be selling those awesome KOII stickers?
> ...



maybe you could make a deal for iSpinz to sell KOII stickers with his cubes


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


From what ive heard theze stickers are super cool.
what do they look like? o.0

does anyone have tiles they want to sell?
or stickers?

preferablly with a set of black?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...


yeah, i would buy some normal stickers from someone also, because the KOII ones are going to be fairly expensive.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> yeah, i would buy some normal stickers from someone also, because the KOII ones are going to be fairly expensive.




Please do some research before posting an opinion about my product. If you're only buying one set my KOII stickers would be cheaper than regular cubesmith stickers when you take shipping into consideration. They are $3 for a full set of cubesmith stickers and one KOII logo.

The stickers look like this: 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18614&highlight=KOII+custom+logos


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, i would buy some normal stickers from someone also, because the KOII ones are going to be fairly expensive.
> ...


oops, sorry about that, i was just assuming that because they had a custom logo that they would be more expensive


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

Cuz Im probably gonna use a brand new mini qj 4x4 for the competition,(because my eastsheen broke) I need to know if they are good right as you get them.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



 No worries.


----------



## Carson (Feb 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Cuz Im probably gonna use a brand new mini qj 4x4 for the competition,(because my eastsheen broke) I need to know if they are good right as you get them.



That is a very strong negative.


----------



## Carson (Feb 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> From what ive heard theze stickers are super cool.
> what do they look like?





Spoiler


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome picture Carson.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 21, 2010)

still hope someone has black stickers, yellow is making my recog horrible...


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

well, if i have enough monies i'm gettin me a set of dem der stickers


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 22, 2010)

Buying 7x7 stickers.(black cube)


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 22, 2010)

The Jazz Festival is the next week, so I will hopefully go. However, I have to do REALLY well on my grades this week to be allowed to go. See everyone there (hopefully)!


----------



## Carson (Feb 22, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> still hope someone has black stickers, yellow is making my recog horrible...


If you are looking for tiles, I can't help you... but if you want stickers, I could probably be convinced to throw in some black ones if you were to purchase some KOII stickers.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Carson said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > still hope someone has black stickers, yellow is making my recog horrible...
> ...


YESSSSSSSSSSSSS

ill buy some then, hopefully at some point in the near future ill get tiles, but until then thatll have to work. KOII stickers seem to be darker than what im using now which is awsome.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone want to sell me some 2x2 tiles for a low price?
EDIT:nvm, i have not enough monies
EDIT: 3 days


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 25, 2010)

Live Results will be available at the competition. We will try and have a couple webcams up as well, but no guarantees.
Results: http://koii.cubingusa.com/lib/results/indiana2010/
Webcams: http://koii.cubingusa.com/indiana/webcams


Also, a few last minute announcements from Mike:

Since the first hour of the competition is being taken up with fewest moves and big cubes BLD, we do not require that you register by 9:30. If you are doing fewest moves or big cubes BLD, then obviously you should be registered by 9:30. Otherwise, you may show up as late as 10:15 if you like, so you can be registered and ready to go by 10:30. The registration table will be open until 10:30.
Fewest moves and big cubes BLD will be going on in the competition room from 9:30 to 10:30, so out of respect for the competitors, please keep noise to a minimum in the room until fewest moves is complete. You can always go outside the room to talk. Also, we have a very limited number of tables, so most of the spectator tables will be in use until 10:30 for the fewest moves event. Please do not sit at the tables that have been reserved for fewest moves until that event is complete. If you do, we will have to ask you to move.
We will have pizza available for competitors and spectators - please sign up for it at the registration table when you arrive if you would like pizza. We need everyone who wants pizza to register, to make sure we have enough. It will be $5 per person for pizza and drink; you will need a ticket to get lunch.
This competition has a large number of competitors and an ambitious schedule. I believe it is tied for the most events ever held in a single-day competition in the United States (with the Washington DC Open 2008). As a result, we will need to work hard to keep it moving. Please be aware that if we get ahead of schedule, we reserve the right to start events early, so please be ready for the next event if you intend to compete in it. We will try to start events in order according to the schedule, but it is possible we may get ahead in main events versus side events or vice versa.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 25, 2010)

just found out my friend isnt doing fewest moves, so i can has 15 minutes of extra sleep, also, what i buy depends on whether my mom pays my registration fee or not

also, can people who are just watching get lunch?


----------



## blah (Feb 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> also, can people who are just watching get lunch?


Ye$.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2010)

blah said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > also, can people who are just watching get lunch?
> ...



Couldn't have said it better. Well, maybe, Ye$5. 

From the last minute announcements on the website:


> We will have pizza available for competitors and spectators - please sign up for it at the registration table when you arrive if you would like pizza. We need everyone who wants pizza to register, to make sure we have enough. It will be $5 per person for pizza and drink; you will need a ticket to get lunch.



So anyone who is just watching needs to pay during registration for it, so we make sure we have enough for everyone.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 26, 2010)

awww no timthy :'( stupid weather.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> awww no timthy :'( stupid weather.






Booooooo


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 26, 2010)

It's TOMORROW! And I have had a pretty horrible cubing day  I'm looking forward to this though  My first comp being such a big one probably isn't such a good idea  But oh well, I'll show and do my best 

How are we going to know who is who on the forums? Will there be a spot on our name tags for forum names? Haha

Edit: The directions say head east (left) on 116th, but it appears on the map that the library is west of I-69? Also, unless the exit ramp is tricky or something, left would be west, not east.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

ARGGGG! I cut my finger. So much for OH...


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm really excited for tommorow! Here are a couple tips for competition first timers that I think might help the experience of everyone.

1. Most cubers have a lot of cubes in bags/bins lying about. Try to ask before you just start turning some random person's puzzles (unless it's my stuff, feel free to play with it.) Normally no one minds. ALWAYS return puzzles to the EXACT spot where you find them.

2. Don't be shy.

3. PLEASE help judge/scramble in least one event. Unfortunately what seems to happen is about 10 people end up judging the whole competition, with everyone else being lazy.

4. Label your stackmat. They all kinda look the same...

EDIT: Just saw Mike on Channel 13's website!


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ARGGGG! I cut my finger. So much for OH...


what will you look like? i don't want to be looking for you the whole comp and then get to you just as you run out of taiyans, also my friend might buy a min QJ from you even though his one from popbuying is like 2 days away


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > ARGGGG! I cut my finger. So much for OH...
> ...



Um... I'll have a table with the cubes I'm selling laid out on it. I'll be wearing a blue shirt.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


oh, ok, thats good, too bad i couldnt quite do blind in time to compete


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


If anyone wants to reserve a cube right now, just say so. I only have 1 black taiyans left.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll call dibs on one of those taiyans....and a microA and a miniQJ


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 26, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> I'm really excited for tommorow! Here are a couple tips for competition first timers that I think might help the experience of everyone.
> 
> 1. *Most cubers have a lot of cubes in bags/bins lying about. Try to ask before you just start turning some random person's puzzles (unless it's my stuff, feel free to play with it.) Normally no one minds. ALWAYS return puzzles to the EXACT spot where you find them.*
> 
> ...



Make sure you follow these rules to a T, i think someones stack mat got stolen or lost at the ohio competition because people didnt put it back. And several people were rifling through peoples bags and i had to tell them two or three times to leave it alone unless they had asked the owner.

it gets very annoying very fast. But yea competitions are amazing ^__^
cant wait till tomorrow see yall there.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably be selling mini QJ's, Taiyans, and other cubes.
> ...



can i trade you a holey megaminx with no tiles or stickers? for a mini qj


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



I'll have to try it out....


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



DIBS ON A BLACk TAIYAN!
i'll be over at your table as soon as i can
EDIT: i might buy a micro A also, but im not sure about that yet, do the taiyans come assembled?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


name?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Seth Hovland


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


can i reserve a miniQJ and a white Taiyan?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

anyone have a stackmat they want to sell me at the comp? (just the timer, no mat or anything)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 26, 2010)

so i just watched Mike on the newz
http://www.wthr.com/Global/category.asp?C=136236&clipId=4577020&topVideoCatNo=136234&autoStart=true
lol @ the interviewer.

@Mike, how is it that they chose to come have a look see at your pwnzr rubiks skills?


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 27, 2010)

mike is my hero


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 27, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> so i just watched Mike on the newz
> http://www.wthr.com/Global/category.asp?C=136236&clipId=4577020&topVideoCatNo=136234&autoStart=true
> lol @ the interviewer.
> 
> @Mike, how is it that they chose to come have a look see at your pwnzr rubiks skills?



mike can do his own taxes?????
i am amazed


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > so i just watched Mike on the newz
> ...



I KNOW
I wish i could do them like Mikes amazing skizazles.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 27, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...


he is like, so, like, amazing
12 hours and 46 mins until the comp


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...




His couch is like, so comfortable right now.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Tengo celos.


----------



## Carson (Feb 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 27, 2010)

you guys camping out in the hughey home while i prepare for a snowy 2 hour drive tomorrow...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> you guys camping out in the hughey home while i prepare for a snowy 2 hour drive tomorrow...



I feel you on that one. I just ate an ice-cream sandwich.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > you guys camping out in the hughey home while i prepare for a snowy 2 hour drive tomorrow...
> ...


at least i have plenty of rice crispy treats to get me through the drive


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

did you know?

:i missed making 3x3 finals in my first comp by .01 seconds?
:2x2 wasn't very competitive
:the winner of the bop-it won the world record for longest electronic toy throw at a rubik's cube competition
:the only thing bad about little kids judging is that they write, very, very, slow
:i was so excited because i thought i would get a 2x2 podium spot, i got fourth
i'll have more


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> :the winner of the bop-it won the world record for longest electronic toy



I own at that. On the Bop It Extreme 2 I've gotten +200. Played it till the batteries died.

Haven't tried it for about 3 or 4 years.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > :the winner of the bop-it won the world record for longest electronic toy
> ...


too bad you missed the mystery event


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



What was the prize?


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 28, 2010)

All results are up here, with a few corrections to come...
http://koii.cubingusa.com/lib/results/indiana2010/#0

Scrambles are being uploaded now too:
http://koii.cubingusa.com/indiana/scrambles


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



the previously mentioned bop-it


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> All results are up here, with a few corrections to come...
> http://koii.cubingusa.com/lib/results/indiana2010/#0
> 
> Scrambles are being uploaded now too:
> http://koii.cubingusa.com/indiana/scrambles


oh yeah, i got the same scramble for my first 2 2x2 solves


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> the previously mentioned bop-it



Wait... was the Bop It the event, the prize, or both?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > the previously mentioned bop-it
> ...


both


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > the previously mentioned bop-it
> ...



Both.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


it was you!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


what was who? Anything is sam not spencer..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 28, 2010)

]did you know?

:i missed 18th spot by .01 seconds in first round
:ISpinz miniQJ i got sucked
:the winner of the bop-it showed the bob-it whos boss when awarded with it
:that i dropped 12 seconds on my average since my last competition in nov/dec
:I Did ok first round but failed second, and still got only one second higher than my first round, AND set my competition PB
:That Dan Cohen won everything, and is now known as Chuck Norris's new brother
:In soviet Russion Dan Cohen still solves the cube?


----------



## I_love_cubes (Feb 28, 2010)

did you know?

-I won the 2x2 first round
-I had 2 sub 1 4x4 solves
-I lost 2x2 final round
-You should never trust Spencer Thompson with completing teamsolves
-LBL>Oka in pyraminx
-I somehow got 3rd at BLD


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...


no, he was the one who beat me by .01 seconds


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 28, 2010)

Who are you? 
(DYKs to come.)


----------



## blah (Feb 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> That Dan Cohen won everything, and is now known as Chuck Norris's new brother


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats to Rebecca for 2nd place in MM!
And congrats to Mike for being the third!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


LOL really? i missed being 18 by .01 seconds thats hilarious.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 28, 2010)

blah said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > That Dan Cohen won everything, and is now known as Chuck Norris's new brother



Well....not _everything_.


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2010)

Shaden, I was just watching you sleep.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you know:
-people weren't really quiet at all for BLD?
-I pwnd Nick again and placed in FMC?
-Joel's LanLan kept having inner pops?
-Joel's skewb?
-Jack (the tiny kid) kept trying to buy my FII, but I didn't want to sell it, so I sold him a Type C in a bag?
-for 2x2, I went for closest time to 10?
- 3x3 round took what seemed like forever?
-Shane has a wicked cube tattoo?
-I failed 3x3 first round, barely making finals?
-Tristan is awesome?
-Ryan is awesome (at pyra especially)?
-it seemed like everyone had Magics with one string loose?
-I don't know how to fix a Magic with one string loose?
-A tip falling off a Pyra = DNF?
- Shaden = -1 "penalty"?
- Nick got 2 cubes to inspect that weren't scrambled?
- Mirror blocks BLD no inspection= 0.00 (thanks a lot, jms)?
- mf8 teraminx= win?
- hand switching on stackmats>magic ?
- the competition actually went pretty much on schedule?
- James didn't sub-Dan?
- Dan didn't sub Dan?
- clock= free pun opportunity?
- Bop-it= projectile?
- the medals were really neat?
- the KOII stickers were neat too? (I got 2 sets)
- KOII+ Mike did a great job of running the comp?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> Did you know:
> -people weren't really quiet at all for BLD?
> -I pwnd Nick again and placed in FMC?
> -Joel's LanLan kept having inner pops?
> ...



very barely, i was the guy in 21st place in 3x3. i almost made all the final rounds in my first comp 
also, 2x2 had very miserable times, i got fourth using regular fridich


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



I remember you now! I think I judged you a couple times (I judged the entire 3x3 round).


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...


did you say "nice" after my solves? if so i remember you


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



I did indeed, I was at the end judging station, just added you on Facebook 10 seconds ago.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...


ok, i remember you, you judged like my first and third solves or something


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2010)

joey said:


> Congrats to Rebecca for 2nd place in MM!
> And congrats to Mike for being the third!



Thanks! Marie was third in MM too - they were happy to get medals.

We managed to get some pretty cool spin medals - everyone wanted them, so Marie and Rebecca were really happy to each win one.

And yes, I did become the third person in the club. My feet were trembling the whole time - I was so afraid I'd hit the reset button again!

And yay - I'm ranked higher than Dene now! Dene, you gotta start practicing again. 

It was such a great competition - I'm so happy with how it went. And it was really really weird missing everything in BLD except a 5x5x5. And it was also weird getting a successful 5x5x5 BLD solve and yet moving down in the world rankings.

My first 5x5x5 BLD (which is the one Chester won with) was off by just a few pieces, and was 15:32.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 1, 2010)

My "Did you know" list isn't very long, BUT:

-My girlfriend was actually 1337 (WR for average) for a short time for Magic (when I checked today, but now she's 1354 or something)

-I broke my 2x2 right before the event

-My 3x3 average was 30 and I worked hard the past 2 weeks to get it down to 25ish (should have been in the finals! I ended up with a +2 on the first solve and only 2 sub 30 solves, averaged 30.35 or something)

-Dan Cohen barely took 3rd place for magic from me by 0.05 seconds AND he had a 6 second solve! I was frustrated 

-The event I practiced least I actually did "somewhat good" in? (the magic)

-I was so frustrated by my turnout of the 3x3 I'm pretty anxious for the next comp around the area

-And the one positive: I actually got a sub20 for once at the comp, too bad it was just in practice solving (and after the first round at that)


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

did you know
:dan was quite mad when he missed a 4x4 bld solve by what looked like a single center piece
:i am in 7 of the pictures that carson took
:i didn't get judged by chester 
:i did get judges by carson and thrawst
:thrawst shares my hate of the far back tip in pyra
:this was my first comp
:dan gets sub 10 whenever shaden isn't looking, but fails when he is
: only sub 10 people got into the 2x2 final
:chester's 2x2 final times were worse than his 3x3 times
:chester fails at 2x2 for some reason
:blindfold events are no fun to watch unless someone DNF's by like 1 piece
:i think the most people scrambling at once was 3
: this comp did not have very many very good people
: i got 4th in 2x2, using Fridrich LBL, my friend got 5th failing at guimond
:my friend got a medal in clock, even though his average was over 20


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 1, 2010)

I used fridrich for 2x2 as well and ate dirt pretty hard with that. And yeah Dan DNF'd that 4x4 by one piece (actually two if you count the fact it was one spot but two pieces have to be swapped). I was sitting right there, was pretty disappointing.

Another disappointment: I didn't get one 30.xx or higher solve the whole time I practiced before the first round. Then I failed miserably. Nervous much?


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> did you know
> :dan was quite mad when he missed a 4x4 bld solve by what looked like a *single* center piece


Dan's pretty good for DNFing over a *single* centre piece, hehe


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 1, 2010)

geeze, iSpinz. you were a little late(only a few hours). But, nevertheless, I got 2 great lanlan 2x2s, a new main speedcube as a type C, but the qj's were sold out right before i got to her.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I used fridrich for 2x2 as well and ate dirt pretty hard with that. And yeah Dan DNF'd that 4x4 by one piece (actually two if you count the fact it was one spot but two pieces have to be swapped). I was sitting right there, was pretty disappointing.
> 
> Another disappointment: I didn't get one 30.xx or higher solve the whole time I practiced before the first round. Then I failed miserably. Nervous much?


heh, i was sitting right by him too. like 10-15 feet away
also
did you know?
:i spent 2 hours walking around looking for ispinz, then and hour after i give up. he sits down 5 feet from me
:my friend bought the last taiyan
:right after he did, i went up and got the one i reserved 
:youtube noobs actually know what they are talking about when it comes to the taiyan, it makes my type c feel as slow as a new storebought
:turns out i dont get nervous in comps. whatsoever, at all, my average was the same as at home, for all events, except OH
:i DNFed an OH solve after messing up a J perm that i didn't actually mess up.
: the next solve was 3 mins long, i messed up PLL twice, and the judge (an 8 or so year old girl) kept sighing like she was going to die if the solve lasted any longer, so essentially i had 3 sub 1:40 solves and my avg was over 2 mins


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> geeze, iSpinz. you were a little late(only a few hours). But, nevertheless, I got 2 great lanlan 2x2s, a new main speedcube as a type C, but the qj's were sold out right before i got to her.


Next time, there should be a table reserved for iSpinz....or something


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 1, 2010)

Man if I had known he was selling 2x2's I prob. would have bought one since I ended up breaking mine. James Hildreth told me I couldn't stiffen it, and I don't like being told things aren't possible. So what do I do? I pop it and look for some way of tightening it up, and I failed...hard. Karl Rabaya had this Jason guy look at it and he eventually gave up on it, he apparently was the cube fixer there.

Thrawst gave it a shot at fixing it, he also pretty much said "f this" lol. 

Another did you know:
-Karl Rabaya (or however you spell it) placed 3rd in first round but I don't think he even got top 10 in final round. Was very weird, he did so well then I'm not sure if he just didn't care during the finals or what.

Edit: cincy, I prefer my cubes to not be crazy fast. Karl's cube was pretty loose, but I think that's too loose for me (I have to force myself to slow down during F2L or I do horrible). My 2x2, I could just tap it and it'd do like 10 complete revolutions or more, hence why I tried to stiffen it!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > geeze, iSpinz. you were a little late(only a few hours). But, nevertheless, I got 2 great lanlan 2x2s, a new main speedcube as a type C, but the qj's were sold out right before i got to her.
> ...



instead of a suitcase on a chair


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 1, 2010)

did you know?
: I had 19 in 2x2 on the first cut for the final round, and then they made a 2nd cut at 15, so i didnt make it?
: I suck at 4x4 so i didnt make the cut off?
: My friend's qj 4x4 was really stiff, then it became broken in really quickly, but created a lot of plastic dust?
: I made the sweetest pattern on the fisher cube?
: I would have gotten a qj, but I didnt make it before they sold out?
: Dan Cohen let me use his jig-a-loo? Which was amazing!!!!
: Dan Cohen touched my 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, so they are now blessed?
: I got to judge Dan Cohen, but not Thrawst?
: iSpinz gave me the sweetest cubes? 2 lanlans, and 1 type c, which are both new main speedcubes?
: Dan Cohen's name is actually Dan Cohen?
: Joel is awesome?
: Dan Cohen's feet smell like $#!+?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> did you know?
> : Dan Cohen's feet smell like $#!+?



its really more my shoes, but yea.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > did you know?
> ...



its too bad that you messed up that G perm for the first time in your life


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you know I won 2x2?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 1, 2010)

masterofthebass, my friend judged you when you screwed up that G. he told me about it


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Did you know I won 2x2?



yes, and i hate you for denying me that medal, 
what method did u use?


----------



## Henrik (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats Mike for joining the little club of persons with a result in all events, single and average.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know I won 2x2?
> ...



Guimond is where it's at


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



:3
<3


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2010)

o, for anyone who wants the FMC scramble:

Scramble: D2 U2 R' B2 F D2 B U F' D2 U B F' D2 L' F' R2 (17)

My solution:
FD2'L2F2L //2x2x2
F'R2.FR'URUR'UR //extension
UL'U'LRU2R2'FRF'U //rest of solve -3corners

insert R'B2RF'R'B2RF at the . which cancels 2 moves and solves the final 3 corners for a total of 32 moves.

tinyurl.com/yg39yuh


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



that comp was a big fail for 2x2, sub 10 gets you into the finals and sub 7 gets you top 5...
EDIT: i jsut realized i said that about 5 times already
@dan and shaden, what cubes did u guys get for being in 1st?


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 2, 2010)

haha i no!i screwed up like half the solves in the finals and got 5th.....right below seth -_- but if you were sub 10 you made it to the finals wtf?? and i got sub7 for which at home for me is horrible, and im ranked 84th in the country???? USA needs to get better at 2x2 bad! and guimond is where its at  although i just use watevers set up at the time haha


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> haha i no!i screwed up like half the solves in the finals and got 5th.....right below seth -_- but if you were sub 10 you made it to the finals wtf?? and i got sub7 for which at home for me is horrible, and im ranked 84th in the country???? USA needs to get better at 2x2 bad! and guimond is where its at  although i just use watevers set up at the time haha


did you breathe while you were writing that?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 2, 2010)

2 of the top 3 2x2 solvers are American just so you know.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

RyanO said:


> 2 of the top 3 2x2 solvers are American just so you know.



ROWE!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 2, 2010)

Time for mine....

Did you know?
-I sold a lot of cubes?
-There was this cool French guy who had a bunch of cool puzzles?
-The French guy also had a 11x11, 9x9, and more amazing puzzles?
-I failed at magic again?
-I did awesome at 3x3?
-I did awesome at 2x2?
-Thrawst was there?
-Chester was giving out free stickers?
-The "Famous Deaf Cuber" was there?
-Dan Cohen was selling a Type A-V for $25?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



I grabbed an AII. I'm not sure about Dan.


----------



## blah (Mar 2, 2010)

Dan got an AII.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 2, 2010)

I won an A-V, I sanded down the corners and it's pretty nice.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Mar 2, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I won an A-V, I sanded down the corners and it's pretty nice.


Ryan! facebook me, i'm wayyy too lazy to search for everyone with your name.

What were the cubes on the 1st place table?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 2, 2010)

I think they were all A-Vs and A-IIs.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 2, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I think they were all A-Vs and A-IIs.



Your average is way too close to mine now >:[

And tropicalestore is out of stock, so unless they get more soon I am in trouble if I go to Iowa.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never tried a tropicalstore pyraminx. I use a Mefferts. 7.69 was a really good average for me, so you'll probably beat me at Iowa. Hopefully I'll be fast enough to get sub 8 consistently by then though.


----------



## hatter (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a lot of fun. I averaged 29, which is better than average at home. 

I was really embarrassed because my white side was stickerless, and I didn't realize every side had to be stickered. I knew this was the rule, but I guess I hadn't put it together. I'm definitely looking forward to the next indy competition!


Mike, you did a fantastic job. thanks!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 2, 2010)

I just wanted to thank Mike and his team for doing a great job at hosting a quality competition. It is always an enjoyable time when i get to hang out with Jim, Shaden, Dan, Carson, Mike and now, of course, Chester. Thanks to you guys, too, for providing a memorable experience. And hey, i did alright for once.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 2, 2010)

hatter said:


> I had a lot of fun. I averaged 29, which is better than average at home.
> 
> I was really embarrassed because my white side was stickerless, and I didn't realize every side had to be stickered. I knew this was the rule, but I guess I hadn't put it together. I'm definitely looking forward to the next indy competition!
> 
> ...



Is this Kyle? Did you end up stickering your cube or using an FII?



Dave Campbell said:


> I just wanted to thank Mike and his team for doing a great job at hosting a quality competition. It is always an enjoyable time when i get to hang out with Jim, Shaden, Dan, Carson, Mike and now, of course, Chester. Thanks to you guys, too, for providing a memorable experience. And hey, i did alright for once.



KOII FTW!!!!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to thank Mike and his team for doing a great job at hosting a quality competition. It is always an enjoyable time when i get to hang out with Jim, Shaden, Dan, Carson, Mike and now, of course, Chester. Thanks to you guys, too, for providing a memorable experience. And hey, i did alright for once.
> ...




Thanks guys. We're just glad you all could make it out to see us . I can't wait to see you all again!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Campbell said:
> ...



Agreed. I had a wonderful time too! I'm still trying to catch up on all the lost sleep, but it was worth it. 

And Dave, I really did mean it when I said I'd like to make it to a competition in Canada sometime soon. We'll probably have to wait until after US Nationals, but if I have enough vacation time after that, perhaps we can make the next one after that.


----------



## Carson (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Ditto! I took a 4 hour nap Sunday evening, was up for a few minutes, then it was back to bed for another 8 hours.

I think I can speak for all of us when I say that we really appreciate the turnout that we have seen at all of our contests. We have had plenty of experienced cubers, as well as many new faces. The networking cubing creates is amazing in my opinion.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Time for mine....
> 
> Did you know?
> -I sold a lot of cubes?
> ...


i think there were 2 deaf cubers, but i know what your talkin about


----------



## hatter (Mar 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Is this Kyle? Did you end up stickering your cube or using an FII?



Nope, not Kyle. My name is Allison and someone ended up giving me stickers because I use Japanese color scheme and we didn't know anyone else there who did.

I couldn't believe how nice everyone at the competition was. I'm really looking forward to the next one.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 2, 2010)

hatter said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Kyle? Did you end up stickering your cube or using an FII?
> ...


0.0
no
freaking
way
a gurl 0.0
xP

anyway sorry bout that. the color scheme tidbit is hilarious tho, because kyle was talking about how he used japanese color scheme lol.
Glad to see you made it to the forums hope you have fun. ^__^


----------



## hatter (Mar 3, 2010)

ha. Yeah, I was one of the few girls there. I was for sure the oldest girl and was definitely out numbered! =]


----------



## Carson (Mar 3, 2010)

hatter said:


> ha. Yeah, I was one of the few girls there. I was for sure the oldest girl and was definitely out numbered! =]



You did great for your first contest... actually, that was pretty good for any contest... 

Sorry about the sticker issue... 

And you should get an award for not spamming the forum. 8 posts in over 2.5 years? wow!


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Dave, I really did mean it when I said I'd like to make it to a competition in Canada sometime soon. We'll probably have to wait until after US Nationals, but if I have enough vacation time after that, perhaps we can make the next one after that.



Catching up on sleep is for old people.. oh wait. 

I heard Rachel was crazy still, good to hear.

About the canada comp.. I'm probably going to the one that should be around Nats time.. you should make it to that one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > And Dave, I really did mean it when I said I'd like to make it to a competition in Canada sometime soon. We'll probably have to wait until after US Nationals, but if I have enough vacation time after that, perhaps we can make the next one after that.
> ...



Hmmm, we'll have to see. We have a very specific commitment the weekend before Nationals, so hopefully it's not then. If it's after Nationals, there's definitely a possibility.

And yeah, Rachel is still crazy.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 3, 2010)

For those that might remember the random kid asking help for putting the 2x2 back together, I finally got it back together last night! And thank you Tristan/Thrawt for letting me use yours 

Carson did you upload all your video footage anywhere? I noticed you were recording the whole bop it deal, and I'm sure that's not all you recorded


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> For those that might remember the random kid asking help for putting the 2x2 back together, I finally got it back together last night! And thank you Tristan/Thrawt for letting me use yours
> 
> Carson did you upload all your video footage anywhere? I noticed you were recording the whole bop it deal, and I'm sure that's not all you recorded



I'm pretty sure I broke one of the corners...


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 3, 2010)

hatter said:


> My name is Allison and someone ended up giving me stickers because I use Japanese color scheme and we didn't know anyone else there who did.



That was Chester. He and i were the scramblers at that time. Chester is a stand up guy like that. 



joey said:


> About the canada comp.. I'm probably going to the one that should be around Nats time.. you should make it to that one.



It is true. Though not announced officially, it has been cleared with the WCA and the venue has been booked. It is the weekend following the US Nationals, Saturday, August 14. But keep this just between us for now. Oh, wait a second...



Mike Hughey said:


> If it's after Nationals, there's definitely a possibility.



I was serious about my offer. You let me know what event.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > For those that might remember the random kid asking help for putting the 2x2 back together, I finally got it back together last night! And thank you Tristan/Thrawt for letting me use yours
> ...



Are you Jason? I didn't really recognize too many people there from the forums since I don't know real names. But no you didn't "break" it really. You did break a tab off from inside the corner but that doesn't affect it any. The corner slides back down onto the piece that goes inside the puzzle, and I can still slide it off but it works just fine now.

Also I'm curious as to what kind of 2x2 I actually have. I should have taken pictures of it apart. I sure don't want to take it apart again, but man, I'm really curious. If anybody can help me it'd be great. There aren't any springs or screws in this one, one of the corners is permanently molded onto the main "core", there are several little pieces that fit between the 8 actual cubies, and the would be screws are little round pieces with a clip on the end. I realize that wasn't a great description :/ Without pictures I'm not sure how much better I could do.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 3, 2010)

@fatboyxpc Your 2x2 sounds like an eastsheen


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 3, 2010)

That's odd, the four or so people who looked at it all said that it wasn't an eastsheen. My girlfriend bought it for me for christmas and swore it said eastsheen. Oh well, it's put back together, that's all that matters now


----------



## Carson (Mar 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Carson did you upload all your video footage anywhere? I noticed you were recording the whole bop it deal, and I'm sure that's not all you recorded



That was all of the video that I got really. I do have plenty of pics up on my facebook, and we will likely be putting them on the KOII site as well. I will have to cut the bop it vid down before posting it... I don't think anyone will want to see twelve minutes of bop it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha good point. It was funny when you just held the camera over mike's dauther, straight above her, it just made me chuckle at the height difference.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 3, 2010)

there was so much leftover pizza, i ate 3 pieces originally, then 4 after everyone was done eating


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...


Yep. Thats me.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...



thats an eastsheen


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow Jason you type incredibly well for your age, I'd honestly never have guessed. 

Cubes: Do you know any way to stiffen up an eastsheen?

Cincy: I know! I was so glad there was a lot of extra pizza, it was quite delicious


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Wow Jason you type incredibly well for your age, I'd honestly never have guessed.
> 
> Cubes: Do you know any way to stiffen up an eastsheen?
> 
> Cincy: I know! I was so glad there was a lot of extra pizza, it was quite delicious


"thanks dominoes for "new recipe" "
ha, ispinz beat me by 4 seconds in 3x3 but i beat him by (almost) 3 seconds in 2x2?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol Cincyaviation.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Lol Cincyaviation.


1,111th post?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol Cincyaviation.
> ...



Teehee.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Heetee
EDIT: was chester trying to do 2x2 blindfolded or something in the final round? because he did worse than he did in 3x3...????


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2010)

and i'm sure mike wants everyone to check their email so they can take the survey


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> and i'm sure mike wants everyone to check their email so they can take the survey


Indeed... only 7 people so far have responded, which is quite a bit fewer than normal.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> and i'm sure mike wants everyone to check their email so they can take the survey



what survey?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > and i'm sure mike wants everyone to check their email so they can take the survey
> ...



http://koii.cubingusa.com/indiana/survey

didn't you get an email?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

okay. I did the survey, but no email.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> okay. I did the survey, but no email.



Sorry to anyone who didn't get the email. I was only able to send them out to those who preregistered, and a few got returned to me.

Thanks to everyone who has completed the survey! And thanks to everyone who came for helping make it a great competition!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > okay. I did the survey, but no email.
> ...



and it was a very good competition mike (even though i have nothing else to compare it with) i'll be sure to help judge next time


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 8, 2010)

ohcrap sorry i dont check my email very much ill go do that now. 
Also i think so far out of the two that ive gone to, INWO was my fav.
Although i think its partly because i was a lot more social than i was at the first one, AND my solves were pretty good.

my official times dropped ~12 seconds in about 3-4 months. I think thats good no?


----------

